# Volvo S60 tires suggestions



## Joyce (Oct 21, 2008)

Need new tires for my 2006 Volvo. The dealer says they run from between 500 to 1000 dollars, depending on the size. I need 215/55. Is that number correct? I would like to buy tires that do not make a road noise and that last more than the 40,000 miles like the tires that came with the car. Should I go with the dealer? Any suggestions? Guess you can tell I don't buy tires very often.  Thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 21, 2008)

*Sears? WalMart? Costco?*




Joyce said:


> Any suggestions?


Unless Volvos are vastly different from most other foreign & domestic cars, I'd expect you can get perfectly satisfactory quiet-running & long-lasting tires from any number of independent aftermarket tire stores. 

Check the ads. 

Call around. 

I'm guessing you can beat the price the dealer quoted without half trying. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ricoba (Oct 21, 2008)

Look at tirerack.com.

You can enter your car info, and get the recommended tires.  You don't need to buy from them, but they give you a reference on the price.  They also have consumer reviews and ratings on tires.

As far as buying from the Volvo dealer, Alan is right, they don't offer any special tires that any other tire place would offer.  Volvo doesn't make the tire for your Volvo car.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 21, 2008)

If you are Costco member, check out Michelin Hydro Edge. You can get them at other dealers, but for more money. They are directional, quiet, shed water like a duck, run true, roll easy. Costco fills them with nitrogen (dubious value IMO). We installed these on our Prius at the recommendation of a bunch of car nutz on a Prius group who's 'thing' is economy. They have turned out to be very good, have a long mileage guarantee, and I'm sure they come in your tire size. They will certainly outlast the OEM tires that came on your car.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Joyce (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for your help. You Tuggers are great!!!


----------



## Mosca (Oct 22, 2008)

I won't make a specific brand suggestion, but I will make a general suggestion: get the best tires you can afford. For 99.99% of all the driving you do, there will be no difference in grip and road handling among tires of like characteristics (road noise, wear)... but during the moment that is that last .01%, you don't want to be thinking about the $100 you saved on tires.


----------



## pagosajim (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm now on my 3rd set of tires on my 2002 S60 AWD (85,000 miles).  This time (a few months ago) I picked up a set of 80,000 mile Michelin's from Discount Tire for around $600 total.  You would think that the high mileage warranty would contribute to increased road noise, but I haven't noticed any difference over the "standard" Michelin MX4 model that came with the car, which I also used on my second set.  I plan on these being the last set I'll ever put on the car, that is unless it's still being good to me when I approach 160,000 miles  .


----------



## nicklinneh (Oct 23, 2008)

*quiet tires*

as ricoba said tirerack is a good place to start. I've gotten several tires from them and have been pleased (usually receive them the next day!). the Goodyear Assurance Comfort-tread rates highest in quietness if that's what's most important. ($125 + shipping) I'd buy the road warranty also.
-ken   www.tirerack.com


----------



## camachinist (Oct 23, 2008)

Check out what other Volvo owners and enthusiasts have experienced...

http://volvoforums.com/

I found, with my wife's Acura, that tires performed similarly but that road noise transmission varied markedly, due to the natural vibration frequency of the chassis and that of the different tire constructions. For her car, a few iterations of the Kumho brand have been the best (the car has around 200K miles and is on its fifth set of tires). 

We bought two sets from TireRack and found their service to be good and, upon advising our local dealer of our purchases, they matched TR's pricing and gave us a better deal on installation and after-sale service/rotation.

Good luck! 

Pat


----------



## clarkandrew45 (Jan 12, 2011)

nicklinneh said:


> as ricoba said tirerack is a good place to start. I've gotten several tires from them and have been pleased (usually receive them the next day!). the Goodyear Assurance Comfort-tread rates highest in quietness if that's what's most important. ($125 + shipping) I'd buy the road warranty also.
> -ken   www.tirerack.com



Hello there, i am actually looking for some other sites on where i can purchase tire for my 2008 Volvo S60. I am trying to access the page that you provided but i only getting error messages. Do you have any other sites?



__________________

2008 Volvo S60 Brake Booster Check Valve, spark plug ,tire ,break caliper


----------



## clarkandrew45 (Jan 14, 2011)

clarkandrew45 said:


> Hello there, i am actually looking for some other sites on where i can purchase tire for my 2008 Volvo S60. I am trying to access the page that you provided but i only getting error messages. Do you have any other sites?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello there, i have already accessed the site and seems to be okay. I will order from this site maybe on monday and will replace my tire. Thanks for the help.


_________________

2008 Volvo S60 Brake Booster Check Valve, spark plug ,tire ,break caliper


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 15, 2011)

ricoba said:


> Look at tirerack.com.
> 
> You can enter your car info, and get the recommended tires.  You don't need to buy from them, but they give you a reference on the price.  They also have consumer reviews and ratings on tires.
> 
> As far as buying from the Volvo dealer, Alan is right, they don't offer any special tires that any other tire place would offer.  Volvo doesn't make the tire for your Volvo car.



I always check TireRack before buying new tires. The ratings and reviews are a great source of information.  Also, I print out the pages on the tires I decide on because many local shops will price match. Ask your dealer if they will price match before you have anything drop-shipped. It can cost you more in the long run to buy on-line once you pay shipping plus mounting and balancing, plus new valve stems.  Make sure you price all these little extras before you decide.


----------

